# Updatearbeiten



## Heiko (25 September 2004)

Gerade gabs einen kurzen Ausfall wegen eines notwendigen Datenbankupdates.
Dauer: ca. 30 Sekunden


----------



## Heiko (2 November 2004)

Updatearbeiten am Webserver durchgeführt, Arbeiten beendet, Ausfallzeit ca. 10 Sekunden.


----------

